# Round two



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I got an email from Bud's HO today saying he got his account cquared away with Round 2 Corp. Here are a couple excerpts from the email:

"I finally got my account squared with the Round 2 Corp. These are the guys that have bought and distribute Johnny Lightning Cars. I have an order that is expected to be here within the next week."

"Pre-order Johnny Lightning Mopar Madness T-Jet 500 HO Scale Slot Cars. There are 6 new styles in this case 1969 Dodge Charger in blue chrome, 1969 Dodge Charger in orange, 1970 Dodge Challenger T/A lime green, 1970 Dodge Challenger in purple, 1970 Plymouth Cuda in yellow, 1970 Plymouth Hemi Cuda in plum."


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

WOOOHOO! Are those the same colors as the last RC2 release, or is this a new release? Not that I'm all that excited about another repaint, but if Round 2 did these on their own and they're not just leftover RC2 stock, then they're actually up and running and manufacturing... and THAT I'm excited about. I'd like a chance to buy a few more Bowties for customs, too.

Wonder when Round 2's website will be updated...

http://round2corp.com/

--rick


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

They are the same colors, except for the plum crazy hemi Cuda........which was panther pink in RC2's set. Will the Chargers have bumblebee or daytona stripes? RC2 had daytonas. Hope a pic will be posted.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> I'd like a chance to buy a few more Bowties for customs



Rick, I'm right with you man........ I'd LOVE the opportunity to get some of those Bowtie bodies...without having to bend over


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

If these are different, then why are they called 'Johnny Lightning'? Johnny Lightning is still an RC2 brand name...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

TX Street Racer said:


> Rick, I'm right with you man........ I'd LOVE the opportunity to get some of those Bowtie bodies...without having to bend over


Yeah, I got some ideas for customs...

the '59: vintage NASCAR
another '59: El Camino, baby...
the '62 Bel Air: vintage NASCAR
the '62 Impala: hack the roof off for a top-down convertible
another '62 Impala: try painting the roof body color for a hardtop, since the hardtops those years had ridges in the roofline to simulate convertible top bows... I think it'd look pretty good...

I also gotta pick up a few more Camaros. Some guy sold one on fleabay recently that looked SWEET... stripped it, removed the rear spoiler, made it look like a base Camaro. Just something different.

oops... hijack alert... now back to your regularly scheduled thread...

--rick


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

lenny said:


> If these are different, then why are they called 'Johnny Lightning'? Johnny Lightning is still an RC2 brand name...


I am guessing since Round 2 bought the existing stock they are allowed to sell it without repackaging them...
But that is just a guess...

Scott


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> Will the Chargers have bumblebee or daytona stripes? RC2 had daytonas


This is the first time I've ever heard of "Daytona stripes." As far as I know the stripes on the Mopar muscle cars were always called "bumblebee stripes" whether they were the earlier dual stripe or the later wider stripe with the two adjacent pinstripes, which also contained the R/T, 500, or SuperBee logos depending on the model. The Daytona had a completely different and much wider stripe with Daytona in it. 

If anyone has more background information on the different vaiations of the classic bumblebee stripes I'd be very interested in learning more about them.

The TJet Charger is an oddball design, with a '69 front grill and '68 side markers and rear tail lights. JL faithfully copied this mistaken design. I always figured the Aurora version used the earlier dual stripe bumblebee because they didn't have the ability to produce the detail on the wide version. JL did a pretty good job with their bumblebee stripe, including the RT logo. They actually got everything right on the XT version.

I'd like to see someone do the 1969 Charger 500.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

noddaz said:


> I am guessing since Round 2 bought the existing stock they are allowed to sell it without repackaging them...
> But that is just a guess...
> 
> Scott


 Then if it's existing or old stock, they aren't different (new) Round 2 cars, which was my question...


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> This is the first time I've ever heard of "Daytona stripes." As far as I know the stripes on the Mopar muscle cars were always called "bumblebee stripes" whether they were the earlier dual stripe or the later wider stripe with the two adjacent pinstripes, which also contained the R/T, 500, or SuperBee logos depending on the model. The Daytona had a completely different and much wider stripe with Daytona in it.
> 
> If anyone has more background information on the different vaiations of the classic bumblebee stripes I'd be very interested in learning more about them.
> 
> ...



How about, since the are doing more Moper Madness, they actually do some new designs, instead of the sale ol' same ol'....
How about a 66 charger (as ugly as those are, at least you don't see them as HO slots yet)
68 Barracuda
65 Belvedere
69 SuperBee would be nice..
etc etc..


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

I'm hoping R2 can get the licensing squared away and release the Mustangs and VW's...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Mad Matt said:


> How about a 66 charger (as ugly as those are, at least you don't see them as HO slots yet)


 who sez they're ugly? and who sez they aren't HO slots? see attached photo... (thanks Roger!! :thumbsup: )

I have a '68 or '69 barracuda from Roger too, but it's waiting for paint...

--rick


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Talking about licensing, why do I see so many cheap toys of Bugs, Mustangs and even Nascar etc. in like dollar stores, Walmart etd, but when it comes to slot cars licensing is an issue?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

micyou03 said:


> Talking about licensing, why do I see so many cheap toys of Bugs, Mustangs and even Nascar etc. in like dollar stores, Walmart etd, but when it comes to slot cars licensing is an issue?


 It was an issue with RC2 because they did something to PO Volkswagen. I don't know why the Mustangs were a problem unless they tried to tie it into the 40th Anniv and screwed something up there...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I admit to liking the 66 Charger and the similar looking AMC Marlin too. Both are definately pre-aero flying brick designs shamelessly endowed with a fastback meant to compete against the fastback Mustang that was selling well. The 68 Charger however did boost sales of that model by 6X so the appeal of the earlier designs was somewhat limited. More classic Mopars would suit me too, especially a 68 Barracuda, and any of the Coronet Super Bees, in AFX size of course.

The BIG question is why are there so few Fords and Mercurys other than the overly represented Mustangs and T-Birds? Does nobody remember that Richard Petty drove a Petty Blue #43 Ford Torino Cobra in 1969? Where are the Torinos, 68/69 Cyclones, 70/71 Cyclone Spoilers, Cougars, Marauders, Galaxies, Fairlane GTs, etc. in AFX scale?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> Richard Petty drove a Petty Blue #43 Ford Torino Cobra in 1969? Where are the Torinos, 68/69 Cyclones, 70/71 Cyclone Spoilers, Cougars, Marauders, Galaxies, Fairlane GTs, etc. in AFX scale?


Maybe it has something to do with dodge company that he made deal with?? He drove dodges, plymouths and all kind of GM's that we do see on slot cars but ford??? no clue..

Wes


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> I admit to liking the 66 Charger and the similar looking AMC Marlin too. Both are definately pre-aero flying brick designs shamelessly endowed with a fastback meant to compete against the fastback Mustang that was selling well. The 68 Charger however did boost sales of that model by 6X so the appeal of the earlier designs was somewhat limited. More classic Mopars would suit me too, especially a 68 Barracuda, and any of the Coronet Super Bees, in AFX size of course.
> 
> The BIG question is why are there so few Fords and Mercurys other than the overly represented Mustangs and T-Birds? Does nobody remember that Richard Petty drove a Petty Blue #43 Ford Torino Cobra in 1969? Where are the Torinos, 68/69 Cyclones, 70/71 Cyclone Spoilers, Cougars, Marauders, Galaxies, Fairlane GTs, etc. in AFX scale?


AMEN, I like to see DIFFERENT ford models instead of the 400 different types of a 64-65 mustang
I wonder if everyone is complaining about their precious Original Tjet Galaxie/fairlanes prices so they don't build them....
Don't forget about the 68-69 AMX, Rebel Machine, Talladega, Charger 500, Chevy II,how about street rods? 65 Chevelle, 413 Dodges anyone ?
Falcons? (AFX)A Production Vettes, 55 Chevy,how bout Pontiac? 68 Firebird, 69 GTO/Judge, (there is one they could get about 300 different paint schemes from) 69 Chevelle, etc... (and I wonder if they can repro the GPlus chassis, cars??)


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

I have a 1:1 1967 383 Charger and I gets Thumbs up Everytime I drive it, Ugly to some maybe but beautiful to Alot.

I also have one of Rogers slot 66 Chargers and it handles and looks great.

I am just a sucker for Fastbacks, 1st car 1965 Mustang Fastback, then 66 Fastback, then later a 1969 Ford Torino Fastback, then in the dark years (80's) a Buick Skyhawk fastback (Nicknamed The Rattler, beacuse of valve chatter) and finally the 67 Charger.

Those Marlins are kinda cool in a funky way as well, just don't have as many ponies under the hood.

Thanks,
Fastback Keith


----------

